# Keeper Size?



## lucky1

What is the average size gill you keep? Also, does anyone have knowledge on if/how you can tell if a gill's population growth is stunted?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I personally dont keep fish, but if I were to keep a gill it would have to be at least 7", thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## fishslime

7-8 inch range i'll keep.

Most of the time in a stunted population all of the fish will be the same size, if it is really bad you can notice that they have larger than normal eyes, for some reason the eye keeps growing, when the rest of the fish is not.

If it is stunted the best thing you can do is start eaten em. To many fish in a pond and the have way to much compation for food and nobady get enought to eat making them stunt.

hows the bass?


----------



## lucky1

The bass are pretty big,:B but there isn't a whole lot of them. Also, it's very hard to get them to hit on anything unless you get it right in front of their nose, then their territorial instincts kick in. That's why I suspected overpopulation of the gills because that is their main food source, and the gills aren't very big, I'll take a look at their eyes tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## jamiekeasler

I keep em if there 6" or bigger I'd say that would be the minimum.I wouldnt want to fillet anything less than that!


----------



## Flathead King 06

lucky1 said:


> The bass are pretty big,:B but there isn't a whole lot of them. Also, it's very hard to get them to hit on anything unless you get it right in front of their nose, then their territorial instincts kick in. That's why I suspected overpopulation of the gills because that is their main food source, and the gills aren't very big, I'll take a look at their eyes tomorrow. Thanks!


if you cant get them to hit artificial really well, just hook a bluegiil on and wing it out...it will produce fish...also when trying to thin a population out for bigger fish take some smaller ones out...but in my opinion, when gill fishing and wanting some for the fryer...9 inches is the minimum...anything smaller than that and you get frustrated while cleaning them for only two or three bites of meat


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

6in and up if ya got a bunch. if fishing la su an... 7in min. (jerry tell me where u get enough 9in. bluegills 4 a meal!)


----------



## CoolWater

Man, no doubt... I'd love to find a spot that produces 9 inchers consistently.

I'd say 6" or better - preferably 7"+ as a normal 'keeper' size for me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

7 inches and up for me; can't fillet anything smaller personally. 

I USED to have a spot that produced baskets of 9+ gills until the old lady sold it this winter!!! The lock on the gate has not changed and the owner is not around town, but I have resisted the temptation. It was a "highway pond"; a 12 acre pit up to 33 foot deep with a couple nice ledges, etc. It was chalked for of 100's and 100's of bluegill. Funny, my buddy was just beating me up about trying to get permission from the new owner, but he does not return calls Biggest Gill I ever seen in person my wife caught there a few years back - we released him asap.

Ahh - memories!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

8"-10" gills are all over the place down at AEP, just need to find the right ponds. I have had days down there where I could have filled a bucket full of gills with nothing being under 8". I am lazy though and dont like to fillet gills, too much work. At the most I may keep 10 or so for a small meal.

Jake


----------



## Cw_Angler_11

Where is AEP at?


----------



## Flathead King 06

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> 6in and up if ya got a bunch. if fishing la su an... 7in min. (jerry tell me where u get enough 9in. bluegills 4 a meal!)


you just got to know the right people...  , but weve been hitting some real nice ones over at the marina in cj brown, all have been over 8" with the biggest one 11"...ahh...its all bait to me...those big flatheads love a mouthful of dinner when it comes down to it


----------



## Flathead King 06

Cw_Angler_11 said:


> Where is AEP at?


the AEP land is located in the southeast portion of ohio...been there once when i was younger and had a blast, well from all the pictures we took, it seemed I did anyways...but cant remember exactly where it is at, but I'm sure someone on here can help ya out


----------



## fishintechnician

i used to fish an old stone quarry where you could fill a five gallon bucket with 10'' gills in 2 hours flat, it was also full of monster crappie and HUGE bass. my personal best out of there was a 8lb,6oz bass and a 15 1/2 inch crappie. the biggest bluegill i saw come out of there was almost 13". the people who owned it sold it and turned it into a quarry estates, can't fish it unless you live there or are with someone who does and i don't know to many people who can afford a million dollar + house! it's a shame because there is such an abundants of fish there and i've never seen anyone fish it since they put up the houses.


----------

